# In the search for a 1911



## jordanusmc (May 17, 2011)

I am in the market for a 1911. This will be the first 1911 that I am buying I would like to carry it every day as a CCW. I also need the price to be under $1,000. I like the kimber but after reading a few post on here about them they are not necesarially the best 1911 out there. My three top 1911's are probably Kimber Sprigfield and Colt. I do not want a full size model (5" i believe) as I would like it to be fairly easy to conceale. Any input on this would be very helpful.

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Short of hand built custom pistols Kimbers are as good as anything else out there and better than most. Most any of you major manufactures of 1911's have a pistol that will fit your needs. Shoot them if you can or find the one that feels best in your hand and get it. Don't pay any attention to the gun shop commandos andbuy the pistol you want. :smt033


----------



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

All three manufacturers listed offer great options for what you are looking for. I personally have two Kimbers, a Pro 4" and a Full size 5", which I am very pleased with. I know that some may not be a huge fan of Kimber, but I'm sure there are people who are not fans of Springfield or Colt either. Best way to find out which is best for you and to your liking is to go shoot them. And if you can't... feel them out, dry fire them, compare side by side, and see what fits you best at your LGS.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Do you want a 3-inch barrel (Officer style) or the Commander-size pistol with a 4- or 4.25-inch barrel? Also, would you prefer the CCO configuration: 4.25-inch barrel/slide on a shorter, Officer-size frame?

Your answer may cause people to make different suggestions for your consideration.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Kimbers are great, but a little pricey. I would recommend a Springfield EMP. Great little carry gun.

Colt's are, IMO overrated compared to Kimber & Springfield. Are you looking for .45, .40 S&W, or 9mm?


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

1911-2011 100 years and still here, that says something. I agree with Baldy, get what YOU like and feels right and that's have the battle. There's a love/hate for every brand and caliber known.


----------



## buckler (May 24, 2011)

while the gov't model is fine for practice, hunting and competition, it's much too heavy and bulky for daily ccw. everyone knows that, but they keep on pretending like it's not so. The compact, lightweight models are not nearly as durable reliable and controlable as is the GM, either, altho their fans pretend that they are. I love an alloy framed commander for some things, and a Combat Commander is ideal for practice, to spare the alloy framed gun the wear and tear, but it winds up being an expensive indulgence, really.


----------

